# Jekyl and Hyde Costume Help



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

hmmmmm, that's a tough one, a female J&H is like three costumes in one.....the only way I might suggest it is to instead of being half & half you could "transform". You would need a tophat capable of holding a mask/wig combo, a reversable cape and a cool potion bottle.
You would also have to wrap the pups down and go in "London Male Drag" a' la' Julie Andrews Victor Victoria.
Good luck


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

You could do a female Jekyll/Hyde, like the film *Dr. Jekyll & Sister Hyde*.

Dr. Jekyll and Sister Hyde - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

